# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Accertamento x omessa dichiarazione

## domenico1910

buongiorno a tutti, VI CHIEDO AIUTO IN MERITO AL SEGUENTE CASO - un accertamento x omessa dichirazione. (SI TRATTA DI EVASORE TOTALE che pur avendo partita IVA NON HA MaI TENUTO REGOLARE CONTABILITA' E DICHIARATO ALCUNCHE').  
PREMETTO CHE
l'accertamento scaturisce dalla omessa dichiarazione dei redditi per l'anno 2006. 
l' ADE RECUPERA il fatturato della ditta ricorrente facendo riferimento all'elenco clienti e fornitori. 
in sede di adesione faccio  notare che, l'avviso di accert. non riportava alcun allegato per cui non potevamo sapere come avessero determinato il totale di fatturato che ci viene addebitato (putroppo non avendo tenuto le scritture contabili mi rendo conto che mi sto arrampicando sugli specchi). 
Il funzionario mi fa una copia dalla quale emerge tra le altre una fattura di circa 30.000,00 che la mia cliente dice di non aver mai fatturato. In effetti a rigor di logica faccio notare che il totale della fattura è di infinitamente + alto rispetto alla media dei totali delle altre singole fatture (in media dai 100 ai 1200 euro).
Avanziamo l'ipotesi che la fattura incriminata non sia mai stata emessa e che l'importo indicato nel prospetto clienti fornitori sia evidentemente alterato.
la mia cliente fa denuncia penale contro la  ditta (quella a cui risulta  intestata la presunta fattura).
lo faccio presente al funzionario il quale mi risponde picche dicendo che data la situazione di evasore totale che connota la mia cliente per quel che lo riguarda quella fattura è reale e può essere stata emessa.
il "contraddittorio" si chiude con la mia richiesta di riconoscimento:
1)di una percentuale di costi sostenuti dall ditta (in modo da abbattere il reddito su cui calcolare le imposte)- 
2) delle detrazioni per familiari a carico;
3) del pagamento INPS in misura ridotta (50% per over 65 anni).
l'ade mi risponde NO alle ultime 2 richieste e mi concede di riconoscere dei costi (non mi indica però in che misura). 
il verbALE viene quindi chiuso (non prima di subire "un ricatto" dal funzionario il quale mi propone verablmente di riconoscere il 74% dei costi sul fatturato. Il tizio mi dice però che devo accettare tale percentuale e solo dopo provvederà a ricalcolare il totale dovuto). 
secondo VOI è normale un comportamento del genere?
è possibile contestare (in sede di CTP) nel merito il totale di reddito che l'agenzia ci addebita?
posso portare in ommissione la denuncia penale mossa verso l'altra ditta?
è contestabile il fatto che l'avviso sia stato inviato per posta A/R e contenga un relata in bianoc ?
qualche altro sugerimento pe ricorrere?
GRAZIE in anticipo a chiunque troverà il tempo per rispondermi.    
secondo voi è contestabile un accertamento x omessa dichirazione che presente i seguenti vizi.

----------


## roby

Ciao Domenico! Ma come?  sei iscritto al forum da 5 anni e sei intervenuto solo 7 volte???  :Mad: 
Che il funzionario ti chieda di accettare prima dl operare il ricalcolo e' normale... In qualche modo ti vuole aiutare e ha individuato un criterio se lo accetti bene altri,enti se lo devi portare in contenzioso allora non ti viene certo incontro. Non sarà una bella cosa ma si usa fare così! 
Stai parlando di una persona evasore totale, che non ha presentato dichiarazioni e non ha mai pagato tasse, quindi non potrai certo pretendere un trattamento di favore...
Comunque in merito alle tue domande: si, potresti portare in commissione tutto quello che ritieni ma data la situazione... :-)

----------


## domenico1910

ciao Roby, si sono iscritto da tanto (francamente nemmeno ricordavo da quando)ma non ho mai partecipato al forum.  
faccio mea culpa se non ho mai contribuito (ma è stato solo per motivi di lavoro,prima facevo un qualcosa che mi occupava tropo tempo).
mi auguro di "recuperare". per il momento grazie per la :Smile:  tua risposta.

----------


## bepizomon

non so di che importi si parla, però farsi tassare solo il 26% dei guadagni... non è male!
considerando pure che il tuo cliente è evasore totale vuol dire che costi deducibili più di tanti non ne aveva, altrimenti avrebbe fatto la dichiarazione regolarmente, ti pare?
accetterei la % proposta con la denuncia alla ditta dei 30mila per falsa fatturazione (da verificare con il cliente se è proprio vero). senti il funzionario per sapere che documentazione necessita per stornare l'importo più grosso (denuncia o riconoscimento da parte dell'azienda cliente che si tratta di un errore nell'invio dell'elenco clienti/fornitori?).

----------


## domenico1910

Stiamo parlando di un fatturato accertato di 34.300,00 euro formato da circa 15 fatture tutte di importo tra le 100,00 e le 1.200,00 euro +iva  tranne una di € 25.200,00 oltre iva al 20%. Ora considernado che l'attività svolta consiste nella:
ricerca di aziende che vogliono farsi pubblicità , 
nella inserzione di "trafiletti" pubblicitari su su guide turistiche regionali per circa dieci anni.
considerando che la media dei prezzi si aggira attorno alle cifre sopra riportate, ho fatto presente al funzionario che non stava in piedi il fatto che un azienda spendesse 30.000,00 euro in pubblicità a mezzo di trafiletti pubblicitari (ovviamente non pretendevo che mi desse ragione ma io ci ho provato lo stesso). 
riconsocendoci il 74% di costi sul fatturato l'imponibil scendeva ad appena 8.945,00. Il problema è tutto il resto ossia iva per 8300,00euro + addiz. reg. +comunali+irap+INPS (PRETENDE CHE VENGA PAGATA l'inps SUL MINIMALE E SULL'ECCEDENZA OSSIA 6600,00 euro) + sanzioni varie.
anche accettando le conclusioni dell'ufficio arriviamo a circa 15000 euro da rateizzare in 8 rate.

----------


## bepizomon

se ti toglie la fattura di 25200 e non ti riconosce costi sei a un fatturato di 9100 euro.
certo l'iva su quella fattura, se non incassata, è parecchia, d'altro canto per eliminare quella vedi un po' quale documentazione può convincere il funzionario (es.istanza di rettifica dell'azienda "cliente" per errore nella compilazione dell'elenco clienti/fornitori dell'epoca? altrimenti denuncia alla GdF per falsa fatturazione).
l'INPS sull'eccedenza il minimale... perchè? se l'imponibile scende sui 8000/9000 euro non è dovuto.

----------

